# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Península reef 570Lt

## Nuno Rogerio

*Aquário* com 130x80x60 vista dos 3 lados - Feito por Aquários com Peixes | Design de Aquários e Lagos Coluna seca exterior com 2 furos, durso e esgoto(segurança),o retorno foi feito 1 furo no vidro fora da coluna seca e aplicado 1 loc-line.

*Sump* com 75x60x40 só com uma divisória, para colocar a bomba de retorno e regular a altura da água para o escumador.

*Movel*, estrutura metálica forrada a contraplacado marítimo, lacado a branco. Feito por Aquários com Peixes | Design de Aquários e Lagos

*Bomba de retorno* - Syncra Silent 3.0
*Escumador* Vertex Royal Exclusive Alpha cone 200
*Depósito de reposição* 60x30x30, com SP3000 ligado a reactor de kalk 24/24h desde o 1º dia.
*Bombas de circulação* - Ecotech Vortech MP40W ES + Tunze Turbelle® stream 6065
*Iluminação*  Led's
*Controlador temperatura* Forttex TC-10 Digital Thermostat 
*Quadro distribuição electrica* American DJ PC 4-Power Pack 4 Canais 
Rocha 25 kg viva + 20 kg reef branches
Areão, só o suficiente para cobrir o vidro, +/- 1cm
Algumas fotos,  fracas, mas para poderem ter uma ideia de como está.


*Peixes* 1-Paracanthurus hepatus, 1-Pygoplites diacanthus, 1-Labroides dimidiatus, 1-Pseudanthias Squamipinnis,1-Salaria ramosus, 1-Macropharyngodon bipartitus female, 2-Hemitaurichthys polylepis, 1-Centropyge multifasciatus, 1-Siganus vulpinus.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Sim Senhora Nuno!!!!! :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Excelente designe ,muito bonito o movel, e toda a aparência exterior,gostei mesmo,tudo muito limpo aspecto clean como já vem sendo habitual.
O material usado também esta muito bem escolhido,e o layout esta muito bom,tens muito espaço
Vias usar só T5?
Vais usar reactor de calçio?
De qualquer modo gostei muito e vai de certeza ser melhor que o outro,parabéns!!!

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas 

parabéns muito bem conseguido citando muito clean mesmo e muito bem integrado  :SbOk3: 
keep it simple ja dizia o outro  :SbSourire: 

fica bem

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Sim Senhora Nuno!!!!!
> 
> Excelente designe ,muito bonito o movel, e toda a aparência exterior,gostei mesmo,tudo muito limpo aspecto clean como já vem sendo habitual.
> O material usado também esta muito bem escolhido,e o layout esta muito bom,tens muito espaço
> Vias usar só T5?
> Vais usar reactor de calçio?
> De qualquer modo gostei muito e vai de certeza ser melhor que o outro,parabéns!!!


Viva Paulo,
Obrigado pelo comentário.
Quanto às T5 ... por AGORA ainda é  :SbSourire2: 
O reactor de calcio, vou utilizar principalmente por 2 razões.
1º - Sempre utilizei e tive sempre bons resultados.
2º - Como sabes a minha vida profissional, não me permite uma presença continua junto do aquário, uma exigência que eu acho fundamental para quem utiliza o balling, acompanhamento e disponibilidade para efectuar todo o controle que é necessário, para não haver desequilíbrios.




> boas 
> 
> parabéns muito bem conseguido citando muito clean mesmo e muito bem integrado 
> keep it simple ja dizia o outro 
> 
> fica bem


Marco, obrigado pelo incentivo  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Muito bom!  :Palmas: 
Vai mandando fotos com a evolução!
Boa sorte

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Muito bom! 
> Vai mandando fotos com a evolução!
> Boa sorte


Viva Pedro,

Obrigado pela tua opinião. Em relação às fotos, eu sei que o que o pessoal gosta são fotos  :SbSourire2: , vou ver se este fim de semana tiro algumas e coloco aqui.

Claro que já há novidades em relação a equipamento e vivos, ao fim de praticamente 2 meses só com àgua e rocha a ciclar, fiz uma TPA de 600 lts e comecei a introduzir algumas coisas.
Só me falta dar os ultimos retoques na parte electrica, mas a perguiça e falta de tempo tem sido maiores.

----------

